# A Saw For a Lifetime, Even for Proffessionals



## GeneralDisorder

Got my first one in 1975. It had the slide swtches for vs and on/off. It still works but the on/off switch is faulty but out of production. Have purchased two since then. Im about to retire so not likely ill ever purchase another.

Never had the barrel grip but used one and liked it too.


----------



## Dabcan

I have the non-barrel version and I have to say that before I bought it, I always thought jigsaws were junk. I thought they couldn't cut straight and that blades were supposed to bend sideways. Then I got a bosch saw and was amazed that I could cut along a line without wavering, that cuts through thick wood stayed vertical. I paid 5x the price for the bosch, but worth every penny. I've had mine almost 7 years and have never regretted it. It also really convinced me to start buying quality tools.

At the time I didn't even consider the barrel grip, but now I wished I'd had been able to try it out, seems like it might have been a good fit.


----------



## BurlyBob

I bought mine back '05. Definitely one of the best tool purchases I've made. I love the versatility of speeds and angles it has to achieve a nice clean cut.


----------



## marvinlee

I'm on my third Bosch jigsaw, each the latest model when bought. I used the first one, bought in 1981, to build a round house. Thirty-five years later and the saw is still functioning, though not often used. It has never required a repair.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I have to agree with the barrel configuration for better control and feel. Don't have one now as I replaced a tired old Makita with a Dewalt D grip. It's a decent saw, but should have gone with the Bosch.


----------



## Finn

I also have this saw and like it. I do not use it often though. Sure is a heavy saw.


----------

